
Prolog Based Executable English - adriandwalker
Prolog = Logic + different Control for each app<p>Executable English -- Logic + Built in control
    https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.executable-english.com
======
adriandwalker
* write data apps in _open_ English * specify apps without procedural programming * automatically generate and run complex SQL * Human level English explanations of results Live online at [https://www.executable-english.com](https://www.executable-english.com)

